# Just Take A Look....



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Check out the B14 in mint green......










No words neccessary for these two.....


















Just a little eye candy for ya....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

wow I would like to see more of that 200sx do you know anything about it?


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Damn the front end on the Tiburon is UGLY!!!! Gotta love the S13 and S15 pics......Silvias RULE!!!!!!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> *Damn the front end on the Tiburon is UGLY!!!!*


looks like something from PowerRangers


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

that green 200 looks bad ass, i'd like to see more pics too


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2003)

Im sorry were you saying something, I was too busy controlling my drool over those cars! Looks good but like to see more pics too


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

*I want to hump this car..*


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

That black S15 is hot! I need some of that in my life!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
That S15 is pretty bad ass. I don't think I could hump it though. It probably only has a 3" exhaust and who can fit in that?

Seth


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Yeah,
> That S15 is pretty bad ass. I don't think I could hump it though. It probably only has a 3" exhaust and who can fit in that?
> 
> Seth *


hahahaha....


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LMAO!!!!!! 

I knew U guyz would like these pics but I couldnt find a single pic of the B14--I just kinda caught it while I was flipping through. I went to the very last pic and still nothing....

still LMAO........


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've seen a few other (better) shots of that mint green B14. I think they were on www.carandmodel.com , but I don't know what event.
Nice pics man.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think I saw it on this page. You'll have to register to see it in full size (it's free).
http://www.carandmodel.com/gallery/autofest20021116-cars?&page=10


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

yup, that's it alrighty...


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

That S15 is amazing looking! Except for the crooked intercooler... aw what am i saying, i have B12...


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

sweet alla around, except for the tibby...its front looks like a shield lol, "attack"


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

tsi200sx said:


> *Damn the front end on the Tiburon is UGLY!!!! Gotta love the S13 and S15 pics......Silvias RULE!!!!!! *


that's not an s15, it's an s14. i've seen it in person it's a USDM s14 240sx (not a silvia) it's got an s15 front end. and the s13 silvia is really dope. that's the pacific rim s13 i drove it @ virginia international raceway. it's fast as hell. i'm putting the s13 silvia front end on my s13 right now.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *That S15 is amazing looking! Except for the crooked intercooler... aw what am i saying, i have B12... *


I think you mean the S13, I don't see an intercooler on the S15.


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

i almost like the headlights on the B13. well at least they are halo's, but they are too small & spread out. I don't really care for the rest of the car.

well, maybe the rims.....maybe


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Check out the B14 in mint green......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It that the yellow m&m in the background? 



> _Originally posted by MP2050 _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  SOOOOO NICE! Time for a dance. :banana: :jump:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2003)

as long as u know it;s not an s15 it's ok.. dance all u want


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

DOPE200sxSE said:


> *as long as u know it;s not an s15 it's ok.. dance all u want *


What? I didnt say it was an s15.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

DOPE200sxSE said:


> *as long as u know it;s not an s15 it's ok.. dance all u want *


 GEE, THAT'S A NICE S15, It's always nice to see a REAL S15 in America. I'm gonna dance too :jump::banana:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Umm*

Judging by the rear quarter panel it looks like an S14 with an S15 front end.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2003)

*Re: Umm*



wes said:


> *Judging by the rear quarter panel it looks like an S14 with an S15 front end. *


thank you... i agree though i kinda anal about that.. but that's b/c i have been part fo the 240/silvia community for going on 4 years.. all i have ever owned have been 240's until now, i still have one of my babies left though. i'll keep her for a while..


----------

